# Rockets related videos



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Post your mixes or funny videos or press conferences or highlights or whatever here.

I'll start it off with this. They have such good chemistry. Why were they split up? 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HLPcsawW7Xg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HLPcsawW7Xg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol at T-mac and Mutumbo.I think I seen this video during halftime at one of the games.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol: Cool video.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

best video gamer is definitely yao. He's beat at counterstrike and wow


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xV-2K1N-N5Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xV-2K1N-N5Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
EDIT: I found one with English caption. 
And he did do this:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I killed *something the other day*

This Minotaur(?) that I couldn't see got killed by me.

And he was riding a horse something 100% or something. (Stay with me on this.)

So I ran over and he (the Minotaur thing) got off the horse and killed my bird.

And then he killed my something (his monster or something. I don't know.)

He doesn't have any sympathy.

Reporter - *Something about his game*

No. It's not the same as video games. Definitely not.

Something about 'that' Minotaur.

I won't say his name.

Rough translation.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BH7bvPMOyUg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BH7bvPMOyUg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH7bvPMOyUg

:yay: made me want to trade rafer alston at that very instant. In a worst case scenario, i hope we experiment with the james/rafer/spanoulis combo at both guard positions so we can put 2 of them on the floor at a time. And if it doesnt work out, i hope we can trade rafer for a powerforward at around christmas.

EDIT:HTML EMBED code implanted. Just a little something-something to make it easier for readers. -Dean the Master


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://publish.vx.roo.com/adelaiden...=WIN&bst=FF&biec=false&format=wmp&bitrate=300

Love the accent.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xV-2K1N-N5Q"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xV-2K1N-N5Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I found the translation for the video above. Mine isn't too far off cause I don't know any of that WoW stuff.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Mix from last season

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JOI-C6F0z4A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JOI-C6F0z4A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

^ Yea that's probably the best mix I've seen.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

man thats a nice vid. espcially the 2nd part its awesome:clap2:


----------

